# Construction Journal 44 Gal Pentagon



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Here's a few pictures of a false bottom and the canopy that’s work in progress for a 44 gallon pentagon. This is my 1st vivarium so I wanted to share the build and any comments as I progress. I'm not rushing the build so I wanted to to put some thought into what I was doing so not to mess it up.
I grabbed some 12 lb fishing line and started to weave it and tighten as I went along and found it held tight.*








*False Bottom Frame*









*Craft Mesh secured with hotmelt glue and some fishing line*









*Craft Mesh with a view to access waterfall pump*









*Waterfall pump hidden behind bark curl, easy access *









*Weed cloth secured over false bottom*









*How it fits in the tank*


















*Removable from viv for any modifications before background is set*








*Here’s some slate I plan to use in my waterfall. I’ve read to be careful with slate because it can be sharp and cut dart frogs so I took a rasp file and took the sharp out of the edges. I'll soak them in 10% bleach 90% water since they were used for a roof.*









*The start of the canopy for lighting and other items for the viv.*
















*Canopy will need a good sanding then stained the same color as the stand.*

















*Stand, tank and canopy. Gives me an idea how it'll look. I'll need to find a stain to match the stand. Bought the tank and stand at a yard sale. Tank leaked bad so I stripped all the silicone out of it and resealed it. I've done a few tanks. When silicone is set I bring the tank outside, fill it with water and check for leaks. I was going to use this for fish but my 90 reef tank is enough with daily maintenance.*

*I ordered some diamond hole saws so I can drill the tank for either a sump or a canister filter inlet and outlet. I'd like to lean more for the sump but need to see how much room I have in the stand. I'm also in process of retrofitting a couple power compact lights so I'll be cutting an opening for a fan for cooling the lights.*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Drilling holes using a diamond hole saw*

*I double checked the diamond hole saw and which one was closest to the bulkhead fittings I bought at a LFS. I drilled 2 holes at the bottom of the back sides of the tank using antifreeze as a coolant. I applied a silicone ring to enclose the antifreeze for one hole. Later I found I didn't need to use silicone and just drilled the other hole adding coolant as I went along with the slow cutting.*









*Making a template hole to check diamond hole saw before I actually drill. * 









*Fit's perfect now I can cut my holes*









*Pentagon tank being supported by a wheel chock. Worked real good holding the tank in place.*









*Silicone to enclose coolant. Use plumbers putty, it's easier and cleaner.*









*Diamond hole saw at work*









*One hole done, now to hole saw the next hole









Apply a small amont of silicone to the BH thats on the outside of the tank. Extra precaution. Hint...apply spit on your finger to spread silicone. Spreads real smooth. Do not put silicone in mouth from finger. 

















Both BH fittings on and snugged*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Bending PVC pipe *

*I needed to bend some pvc pipe without it kinking. The pipe will connect to my bulkheads for my filtration system. What's best to do is fill the pvc with sand, cap off both ends with duct tape and heat the pipe. I used a heat gun to heat up the pipe. You can do it in a vise or hold it and bend a little at a time to get the curves or bends you need. Carefull not to burn yourself or anything around you. Always pay attention to what you're doing* 
*Pics below shows how I did it.*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Drilled holes in false bottom supports*

* I had a lot of extra 4" pvc pipe so I decided I'd cut them to support my false bottom. Plenty big enough to cover a lot of territory for support.
I started thinking all the water from above filling these 4" pvc pipes that after awhile the water is going to fill up, since I will silicone the supports to the bottom of the tank, what will happen is they'll be no water moving just sitting and stagnant. May even begin to stink. So I drilled holes, I mean a lot of holes. Water flows in, water flows out.*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Work in process for my lighting under the canopy. Trial fit to see how they fit. I painted the area white where the lights are to be secured. Wired my connectors and secured them under the lid. I put a regular flourescent fixture from a 10 gallon tank. Took it apart since it was junk to begin with, reworked it and a couple of screws to hold it in place. I still have room for a small 19watt spiral flourescent that's a 5,000 K from either Lowes or HD. Later I'm thinking of adding some moonlights under the lid. I'll be installing a fan next, an easy cut.*




































*My water return will be under the gravel, hidden. It will be regulated so it won't fountain up. I have a seperate small pump for a waterfall. I wanted my filter system to be seperate. PVC pipes are dry fitted right now and I'm still brain storming.*

I'm getting there, step by step


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Let me tell you, this is the beginning of what could be a FANTASTIC write-up, keep up the good work! I'm eager to see how this one turns out.


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Thanx Travis, I hope this this build will help some of us newbies and inspire hobbyists to want to build a vivarium. They don't have to add frogs even if you want a nice terrarium in your home or apartment on a smaller scale. As I go along I'll add more pictures. Any questions feel free to ask.*


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

You are QUITE the handy little bugger aren't you! :wink: 

AGAIN, nice work!


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Always been inqusitive as a kid. Give me a hammer and a saw and I'd look for boards with nails in them. Straighten the nails and look for the best tree for a tree house or build a bird house or some type of little boat and wait for rain and sent it down the street gutter or find a big puddle. And for Christmas an Erector Set. Never got the ant farm my mother would have freaked so I'd get a big jar with a lid and make my own ant colony or catch grasshoppers or bees till I got stung by a bumble bee. You oughta see my Halloween costumes................ Fat Lady on Toilet*










*Made this one 18 yrs ago and I still have it. Chicken wire, paper mache', tywrap, coat hangers, paint and duct tape just to name a few things. That's fake legs made from Great Stuff.*


----------



## FishinAggie03 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice write up. One question about your eggcrate. Is that black eggcrate or did you paint it black? If it is black, where did you find that at? Thanks.


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Thanx, It's black eggcrate. I found it on another forum for coral reef hobbyists I'm registered on and someone asked about it for a live rock background. I happened to mention also I was looking for some for the viv and the guy lives in the next town in Massachusetts so I swapped a couple of frags for it. I know in the post it was mentioned about a supply company, Needham, Mass a ceiling supply co. "Wellesley Electrical Supply". Not easy to find. A search on Google got me this *http://www.google.com/search?source...GGLJ,GGLJ:2006-43,GGLJ:en&q="black"+"eggrate"
*Wish I had an exact supply house I could have linked you up with. *


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*great*

Great construction journal  Keep updating.

Jesse


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Trial test for leaks and canister filter*

*Test run for an Ehein canister filter to see how well it was going to work compared to if I was to use a sump. Wel so far the testfor the canister worked good. I'm happy with the way it turned out. No leaks even tho it was not glued but I'll clean up the tube plumbing from tank to canister. I added more pics of the water flow adjustable and intake. I'll also be using a small pump for the waterfall. On this build I wanted them seperate. I also included a video of the canister in action. My 1st narrated video so it was ok..........did I mention no leaks? BTW I goofed and called it a pentacon*





























































































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcBbwFSiVwE


----------



## FishinAggie03 (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks for your help.
Why did you put sand in the PVC when you bent it? To keep it from kinking?
One comment on using the EHEIM vs a sump. You're going to have to keep a close eye on your water level in the tank using the EHEIM. As it evaporates it could run the EHEIM dry. Using a sump(depending on size) you'll have more leeway(sp?) for evaporation before your pump runs dry, so you want have to add water so often. Of course, evaporation might not be a problem at all in a high humidity viv. Easier to put a heater, carbon, etc in a sump though. Just a thought. 

I'm also a coral guy. Got a 3500 gallon coral tank at work.


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Sand in the pvc will allow you to bend it without kinking. Pack the sand tight. You'll not get a 90 degree bend but you'll at least have control over angles and bends.
With the Eheim being my 1st option for filtering rather than a sump at this moment was I didn't want to build a Durso Standpipe, the water flow to the sump on the intake inside the viv would have to travels up the pipe I bent so I had no suction and if the power went out it may overflow the sump. I wanted my water level in the viv to be at 2" and no higher. Water will be contained in the filter and change out the carbon in the basket containers inside the canister. One draw back with the Eheim, priming it. Once I start forcing water into the outlet pipe in the viv then it runs. I already ran into the issue and found the solution in seconds. With a sump I'd need a cover on it to prevent evaporation. I can add a small 15 watt heater from the back corner of the tank where the water fall pump is located. I'm really going to brain storm as to how well I can utilize that area.
I have a 90 gallon reef that has an open top. I add 2 1/2 gallons of water a day until I built a top off system. I can always change out a filter canister if anything goes wrong with it. Humidity will remain in the tank.*


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Great project so far Charga,

Having built a similar project i can appreciate the hard work and feelings of satisfaction you get when things come together.

Kep up the great work, keep us posted and i will be keeping my eye on this as it looks like it's gonna be a great viv.

Regards

Steve


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Concealed Humidity at Ground Zero*

*I didn't know if wanted to plumb my humidity from the humidifier up and thru the canopy but didn't want to add to the canopy and the length of pvc or hose. So I decided to go in thru the glass as low as I could and conceal the hose in a trunk at ground level. I drill a hole in the glass, elbowed a 90deg to the glass, hook up the hose and conceal it in a log. I'll coco peat and add Spanish Moss. I then modified the output piece on top of the humidifyer to acept the hose to pick up the humidity thru and up into the tank. Humidifyer has moisture control.*

*Pictures below of steps but not over detailed.*














































*This piece off the top of the humidifyer was all reworked so the humidity would rise up thru the hose and into the tank. *



























*Video of humidity working*
*Wanted to add a video, it's in 2 parts, of the humidity in action. Enjoy*  

*Part 1 of 2*


*Part 2*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Natural Look to Oulet Pipe*

*Had to give the white pvc filter outlet pipe a more natural look so it will blend in the pond. I also changed the intake so it's next to the waterfall pump so if the strainer gets glogged I can reach down and clean it. I've even got enough room if I wated to slip a small heater for winter months here in New England then it wouldn't be a problem.*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Mounting Intake and Exhaust Fans*

*There's no getting away from adding intake and exhaust fans from above and thru the canopy. Cut open 2 holes in the hood for the fans, mounted them and needed an air tunnel to transfere air to and from the tank controling humidity. I used dryer duct and connected it to an acrylic ring I made, stock left over from another DIY. Attached it to a base and covered it with weed cloth so that frogs or flies won't escape. The base of the fan assy will be attached to the glass cover that's been hole sawed and secured with heavy duty velcro. A large tyrap around the fan or duct tape to hold it to the fan. Later I'll put finger fan guards but not a nessesity.*























































*Canister Done*
*Eheim canister filter under the tank with all the hardware connected all set to go to work.*


----------



## ksquared (Jan 21, 2007)

are you putting a piece of glass or something between the hood and the tank to seal off the tank?


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Most definately, in the description above I mention I will and cut 2 holes and velcro the ventilation bases to it for easy on easy off. At least velcro seems to be the easiest to apply and hold.*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Pentagon is taking shape*

* Progress today....I do see a light at the end of this tunnel. Made more progress which is what most want to see is the inside of the tank starting to look like a viv. Pictures show all 3 sides in the pentagon a view of the back where the fogger, waterfall pump and filter intake are all hidden. 
Waterfalls are tough to make when you have a certain design in mind it just doesn't cooperate so you go with the flow and settle with final results.
I used 3 cans of black Handi foam and it sets fast and is very easy to work with. I used GS for halloween costumes, it's workable. If I did another viv I'd use GS. 
 HINT...Next time I get my coco peat ready where I have to soak it to expand and let it dry, I'll get a 5 gallon bucket ready and during the summer and let it dry in the sun on a hot summers day. Takes a long time in the oven and don't let it burn. I baked it at 350 and depends how much you put on a baking sheet.*

*Left Side*









*Middle*









*Right Side*









*Waterfall*









*Another view of waterfall*









*Backside of tank. Since it will be in the corner no one will see the back. If I do need to get to the pump or intake to filter I can see what I'm reaching down for.*









*Full view of the tank*







[/b]


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

it looks great so far. Nice idea for the waterfall made out of slate.


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Does this thread cover all topics discussed in previous build journals??? Let me know if I'm repeating what's already been done on the build journal? I thought I'd get comments from expert builders and DIY'ers if I'm doing something wrong before I go any further and find out later I screwed up. I never built one before so I'm just working along and see what happens. Thanx to the few that have asked or commented*


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Well so far it looks pretty slick.. 

If i get a question or want to confirm you are happy doing something, i'll let you know (in a polite way of course) but so far i am enjoying watching your viv progress and look forward to seeing the final product.

Also people may be watching your idea for thier next one, they may not say anything, or write anything but all construction journals teach the least to the most experienced so keep up the good work.

Regards

Steve


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I would say keep going with the journal. I like your descriptions and the pictures. I usually don't follow journals too closely, but yours keeps me interested, ha.


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Ok thats cool with me. I"ll continue on with progress and update as I build. I just happen to be in HD today and walked by an item that was hanging from the 3rd shelf when an idea came. No it wasn't a HD employee . I'll just have to continue on with the next thread...............read below*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*How to make a cheap vine*

*Found some black nylon rope hanging from the 3rd shelf at HD and thought to myself that the black rope would make a good vine. I cut off 3 ft at 39 cents a foot (big spender). Later that night this is what I would do, hey if it can be done to a background then why not the rope. 
1. I laid the rope out and loaded it up with brown or black GE II silicone. The ends were heated with a hot wire at HD when rope was cut to prevent frayed ends.
2. I poured on the coco peat and pressed it on
3. Let cure and take a look.
4. Next peg it to the backgound, hang it across, wrap it around some bark, let it just lay on the topsoil. 
I've seen bendable vine in pet stores for 2.99 a ft.*























































*Would take about 5 minutes to do this vine and 2 days to cure*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Temporary Lexan Lid*

*I had a piece of 1/4" lexan that I'll tempoarily use till I get all the arrangements within the canopy to run the viv all worked out. Extra money for the glass to be cut would help too. I made it so I can get access to the inside of the tank as well as the backside where my fog hose is as well as the canister filter intake and waterfall pump. I added a little extras I had around for knobs to open the lid. Had enough of prying the lid up with a screwdriver on the lid edge. Nothing fussy, nothing fancy.*























































*Last picture shows the removable corner eggcrate to get to my accessories. I may add fibreglass screen over it. It's pretty tight so I won't loose any critters to the backside.*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Applying Silicone and Coco Peat*

*Everyone has their way off applying silicone and coco peat. I just wanted to briefly show how I found it easier than smearing with latex gloves on and I'm able to work it into the grooves.*










*Cut back brush for stiffness*









*Load up the silicone*









*Work it in*









*Apply coco peat and press it on. Let cure and remove loose peat.*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*So far the results of coco peat applied to the background. It's starting to look like a viv. Won't be long. When I look at the images it reminds me of a cavern rather than a jungle*

*3 Differnt views, front, left and right sides*


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Mar 11, 2007)

nice work charga... it is definantly coming along!


I really enjoy the overal composition of the whole thing, as if it was a painting...


Should be spectacular when finished... keep up w/ updates


----------



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

Very nice work !!


----------



## fmfox (Mar 29, 2007)

A masterpiece in the making!
Questions: I noticed you added some metal cups for (i'm assuming) suspending broms. How did you affix them to the background? And if you later decide to add more broms, or to move your broms around, can you just remove and reposition them? What's keeping them up? How much weight will they hold?

Once again, awesome setup so far. I get up to your area (North Andover) about once a month, would love to see this in person when it is done.

Martin


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I was wondering the dimensions of the tank. May be hard due to the shape. If you don't have them, could you tell me the height?


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

fmfox said:


> A masterpiece in the making!
> Questions: I noticed you added some metal cups for (i'm assuming) suspending broms. How did you affix them to the background? And if you later decide to add more broms, or to move your broms around, can you just remove and reposition them? What's keeping them up? How much weight will they hold?
> 
> Once again, awesome setup so far. I get up to your area (North Andover) about once a month, would love to see this in person when it is done.
> ...


 *Thank you, the small cups for possibly suspending broms are a plastic net pots used in ponds or hydroponic gardening. Her's the link on ebay so you can get an idea of what they look like.* http://cgi.ebay.com/2-NET-CUPS-POTS...5QQihZ005QQcategoryZ43555QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

* I inserted the mesh type pots into the handi foam while it was still soft so they sunk in. Hot melt glue can be used to adhere to the background. It may be easier to stick if some of the coco peat is removed and set in place. If I want to reposition then I won't have to much problem. I can cover the exposed black handi foam with shreaded coco husk fibres and hot melt in minutes.*

*They're stuck on there pretty good, enough to hold a small plant. I have larger mesh pots but haven't decided where I want them yet.*

* Anytime your in the area send me a PM and hopefully it'll be all done and set for your visit.*


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

mydumname said:


> I was wondering the dimensions of the tank. May be hard due to the shape. If you don't have them, could you tell me the height?


*The dimensions of the tank, top is 24"x24"x13"x13"x13. Five sided, five top dimensions. The depth is 24". Only thing difficult with the tank if all the flipping it around to do both backsides and knocking off the loose coco peat. I think a 75 gallon background would have been easier as far as laying it on its back, do your thing and either vacuum the extra peat or set it upright and knock the peat down. Once waterfalls go in it really get tough. I found the waterfall to be the biggest pain in my butt so far.*


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

This is really impressive. I saw from one of your earlier posts that you questioned whether to keep going with the post or if this had all been done before. I draw ideas from every construction journal and am grateful for all the time and effort you have put in here. I for one have followed this closely even though I have to confess I am not nearly as ambitious. Someday when I get to that point, this thread will be one of the guides I follow. Great work...


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Thanx Marty, I didn't know if what I was doing was all old repeats of what's been already done. My only difference is the shape, a pentagon. Journals are a big help to all that want to build a vivarium. With each one everyone has different ideas so mix it up, take down notes, save them to your favorites or copy and paste ideas onto a Word document and save all the info to "My Vivarium Ideas". Take your time, don't rush, get your supplies together a little at a time and when the moment hits you then build and build your heart out cause you can look at it and say "I made that". Display it and feel good. Not only that but it is educational.*


----------



## axolotl (Dec 31, 2006)

holy crap looks great!!!!! I can not wait to see how you plant it.


----------



## axolotl (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks, looks great. It looks "caverness" due to the lack of light. But I think that it looks great.


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 10, 2007)

Is this view with all the lights in your canopy on? I think this would be a great morning light set-up...If this is all your lights possibly add two more on either side...Have your timer set to have your center light come on first and then a little later have the two side lights dim in...Looking great so far...I possibly might trying adding a center light to mine to give it a morning simulation look....


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*The lighting you see is a flood light I use clipped above me in my basement to see what I'm doing. I took the light and set it on some 2x4's to shine down. I have plenty of shop lights in my work area but this light was at arms length to shed some light on progress. I like your idea and I just might have some room under the canopy for a dim 40 watt or more morning light to come on.*


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks great! i cant wait to see it fully planted


----------



## memnoch1970 (Apr 17, 2007)

*eheim*

eheim makes the best filter in my opinion. i use one to run my paladrium the best decsion i ever made. i have zero water problems. the filtration is phenominal. 8)


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*I'm still working on the viv, waiting for the silicone to cure, working out a few kinks with the waterfall. My Rio 600 is what I was using for the waterfalls but once I got it running to test the falls the pump turned out to be real noisy and got worse as I adjusted the water flow to less. So out comes the Rio and will be replaced with a Mini Jet 404. The Eheim is working great during a test last night. Biggest problem....getting it primed. If it continues to be a pain in the butt then I have a few other canisters I can swap out.*

*I've been out to a few greenhouses and picked up a few plants. Nothing special yet. I'm on the hunt for a Staghorn Fern and I'd like to find a small Rabbits Foot Fern. Still looking over some Broms.*


----------



## memnoch1970 (Apr 17, 2007)

take the time to prime it there awesome filters. i mean awesome 8)


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Install mist system*

I'm installing the 6 mist heads inside the tank. The heads are adjustable to spray up or down. They are up high enough and won't be seen when the canopy is on. I think all the area down below will get sufficient misting. The mist heads and hoses are not top of the line compared to what I've seen in other tanks. It was an Ebay item if found and is used in back yards for cookouts to keep the guest cool. I figured if it's good enough for the guests it'll be good enough for frogs and plants. All that's needed to complete it is 3/8 quick connect fittings thru the acrylic cover, a Shurflo or Flojet pump, inline filter and a clean container to hold the water. I will be using RODI water for the misting.
I made a few acrylic brackets to hold the mist heads, acrylic glue to the inside trim of the tank and a few tyraps to hold the mist heads on the brackets. Searching for the pump next.

Acrylic bracket for mist heads. I made 6 of them.









Attached internally mist heads.









6 mist heads to cover the entire tank.









*Temporary Ghettofied Mist*

This is a tempoary mist until I get a pump to run on a timer. For now it'll work. All fittings and 1/2 gallon spray container are from HD. View the video below to see how it works. It's no 100 psi powered but I figured it would be better than hand sprayer.










Quick disconnects attached to cover.









Plumbing runs thu the canopy to back of tank to the pump below.









A wet bottom after a minute of mist.









Video of the misting.


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Attach the Intake and Exhaust Vents*

My vents for air intake into the tank and air exhaust out were attached with heavy duty velcro to the acrylic top for a quick disconnect whenever I may have to remove the canopy. The velco was secured with a little extra hot melt as an added assurance on sticking to both acrylic top and vent base. It's sealed good to prevent any escape.










Underside of acrylic top. No escape.









An idea of how they look and will be connected to the fans.


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Hooking up a Retrofit Lighting, Power Compact*

If you've followed the build I was working on setting up my lighting system using power compact with white lights, 2 x 55 watt. The ballast I removed from an old beat up home made 75 gal hood. I cleaned up all the wiring on it from the previous owner and took a picture, below, of what I am about to work with. Four red wires and one yellow wire on one end of the ballast and the AC cord on the other end. The schematic on the ballast shows the yellow wire connecting to one end of both lights, like it was daisy chained. The 4 red wires, 2 to each light. I identically rewired the wiring to both power compact lights, each light 1 black wire and 1 white wire. The black wires connected to where you see the juction box/splice wires off the red and the white wires to the yellow wires juction box/splice. I soldered and used heat shrink on all the wires. Plugged the ballast in and my lights worked like a champ. The ballast did not heat up but I may need to run a fan for the lights themselves. Although I don't want the fan on the front of the canopy because the lights inside will show thru. I may opt for one of the backsides since the tank will be in a corner so I have 2 backsides. Next is to buy new flouresent lights which will cost about $20- each. Wood stain match up as the stand for the canopy is on the list too.























































I'm getting there, step by step, it's coming along.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Everything is looking great I can't wait to see this planted and finished.

That is such an awesome manual misting system.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*sweet*

This journal is great, keep up the good work :!: 

Jesse


----------



## gm_kevin (Apr 17, 2007)

I love that misting system you've set up, can you give more info on it? i.e., how you converted a conventional hand sprayer to attatch the fittings for your tubing like that? And maybe a ballpark idea on how much you paid for the whole mist system?

Thanks a lot, this is one of the most fun construction journals I've found to follow. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

*Marvelous*

I don't know that I've ever seen such a detailed journal...you are a tinkerer, huh? The documentation is fantastic. I hate to parrot what everyone else is saying, but crap, what a nice tank.

The only thing I would suggest, if I may, is don't go insane with plants and cover up too much of this awesome tank. Be as picky with your plants as you have with the construction and you are smokin! A staghorn fern is an awesome plant...they get pretty big, though. I see lots of tanks with beautiful contours and furniture personality that end up being so smashed with plants that it gets real busy once they fill in and mature. 

But hey...you go, boy! I'd say you've got it under control. I love the way the waterfall is rather thin.

Congrats on your patience and diligence. I ALWAYS get into hurry up mode and do things too fast, wanting to see the finished product, and regret it later. 

Excellent...cannot wait to see the end result.


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Detailed How To DIY Manual Mist*

I'd be glad to give you info on the manual misting. The set up could be an in between a pump and adjustable nozzles on one end of the budget to a hand sprayer.
The misting cooling kit is made by a company Mist & Cool. Web site link http://www.mistcool.com I bought mine on Ebay, 3/8" Do-It-Yourself Kit sometime last year for under $20. 
*Note:* When assembling the hoses into the T compression fittings do not insert hoses more than a 1/2 inch or you'll block the path of spray. Also, when a hose is inserted in the compression fittings it's in there good. They can be removed but it's like a tug of war with a Pit-bull.
Assembly: (view thread above for details below)
1. Acrylic brackets approx 1.5"x2" w/2 holes drilled for tyraps.
2. Determine where you want your nozzles located. 
3. Glue nozzle brackets to the underside of tanks trim, use Weld On 16 (my preference) Clamp to rim if you don't have clamps use clothes pins. 
4. Temporarily tape nozzles on bracket to determine hose lengths to be cut. Plan where your water inlet for 1st nozzle, last nozzle is an elbow. Assemble T fittings to hoses at work bench area. Tyrap T fittings to acrylic brackets. Nozzles are adjustable to how you want to direct them.
5. Other plumbing hardware: 
From Home Depot, 3, 3/8"OD / 3/8 MIP elbow, Watts PL-3029
2, Couplings, 3/8 FIP, Watts A-760
Teflon tape (Saran plastic food wrap can work in a pinch)
1/2 Gallon Sprayer (I had to test the 3/8 Coupler to see how well it fit the sprayer.
6. Drill a hole in acrylic tank cover for elbow thread to protrude thru then assemble both elbows and coupler. Service loop hose to inside elbow to avoid kinks.
7. Attach hose to the elbow exposed out of tank, determine length and allow for extra so pumping sprayer is with ease.
8 I took the nozzle off the sprayer applied Teflon tape to spray threads. Note.. It leaked under pressure. I wrapped sprayer threads with electrical tape. I know sounds crazy but it worked great. 
9. Attach coupler to 1/2 gal. sprayer and your last elbow.
10. Fill sprayer with clean water, pump sprayer, check for leaks.
I had a few leaks, adjusted my nozzles, re-adjust a tyrap, had to remove a hose....ugh. Brass nozzles can be removed for future cleaning
Cost for manual mist, approx. $30 to $40 not including Weld On 16 Acrylic Glue.

Mist & Cool 3/8 Do-It-Yourself Kit 









Now that's detailed.......enjoy


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

I do tend to get involved in many creative, hands on projects, so I quess you could call it tinkerer. Well rounded in many abilities.
I'll keep it moderate on the plants not to go to far out loading it up. My waterfall has been frustrating that I had to add extra foam to keep the water from spilling over the sides. Plants would have been soaked. Staghorn's do get large and I'm hoping to get it under control. Trimming will be a part of maintenance.
Thanx for the "at a boy" pat on the back, patience I have. It's been fun and I hope it's been some help to anyone wanting to build a vivarium. You don't have to go to my extent. A 10 gallon tank will work wonders and get you started. Dig in you won't know what it's like to get your fingers all sticky from foam then they end up looking like hands you haven't washed in 2 weeks.


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

Spending the extra money for a good Hygrometer or any equiptment makes sense in the long run when you buy cheap and not satisfied with the results abd end up spending more for a good piece of equiptment. What do most PDF hobbyists consider a decent Hygrometer. Prices always vary between what you'd pay Ebay sales to PetCo. I'm shopping around for one. I just need some direction or opinion. I'm thinking of getting a Zilla Terrarium Thermometer-Hygrometer http://www.zilla-rules.com/products/specialty-equipment/terrarium-hygrometer-thermometer.htm


----------



## Rainy (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for making this an easy to read and followed up with step by step photos for me and others who are new to creating their own vivariums. I have read your progress with vervor, and can't wait to see your finished work. Being new, I have a few questions, but am going to save them for later.
thanks again charga


----------



## Rainy (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for making this an easy to read and followed up with step by step photos for me and others who are new to creating their own vivariums. I have read your progress with vervor, and can't wait to see your finished work. Being new, I have a few questions, but am going to save them for later.
thanks again charga


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Cooling fans for Power Compact Lighting*

Installed is a pair of 12 volt fans after a quick trip to Radio Shack to cool the power compact retrofit lighting and the ballast that's mounted under the canopy above the tank. The purpose is to extend the life of the lighting and prevent unnecessary heat build up that may affect the temperature in the tank. I wanted to enclose the fans to create and area where air would be drawn directly from the back of the canopy thru a hole later covered with piece of scrap weed cloth to act as a dust filter. Top of canopy can be opened and closed with ease as fan enclosure sets in place. I'm satisfied with the outcome and the noise level is moderately low. The fans are equipped with a 3rd yellow wire for a heat sensor that I tucked off to the side and will investigate much later. A slight modification of moving a fan due to the fact it was obstructing the lid prop. Soon I'll stain the canopy to match the stand.

Fans mounted with L brackets I made.









Fan enclosure to draw air from back of canopy.









An upside down view with canopy flipped over.









Hole saw the back for air flow. (looking more like a bird house)









A couple of staples on the weed cloth for a dust filter, nothing fussy.









As I tested it with the lights on for a 1/2 hr both bulbs were very cool to the touch. Maybe later I'll do a quick white paint on the fan enclosure just for appearence sake as well as other small tasks to clean things up.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW! what a great journal on an awesome viv. I don't know how I missed this. I love the little frog knobs to open the canopy. Where did you get them? I can't wait to see it planted. Keep up the good work.


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

Thank you Stacey. Evendually you would have come across the build after the dust settles from a day at school, work, family and best part "the weather, spring has sprung". Speaking of good weather, yard sales, tag sales, look around for little critter, frog knobs. That's where I found the frogs. Soon plants will be in thanks to Marty71 for cuttings, a local frogger and green thumb.


----------



## Pheare (Apr 25, 2007)

*Great job!*

I just wanna say what a great job your doing. I have a quick question though I'm thinking of doing some glass drilling and wanted to know what kind of diamond hole saw you used and where you aquired it.

Thanks


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

> Soon plants will be in thanks to Marty71 for cuttings, a local frogger and green thumb


Wish I had a green thumb. It was nice meeting you, good luck with the cuttings and thanks for the coco hut, moss, and netting. If you ever need more cuttings let me know, safe to say I can spare a few......

Someday I'll lean on you for some technical help....


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

*Finally It's Planted*

The plants are freshly rooted in the substrate of coco peat and organic soil mix with live sphagnum moss scattered here and there as well as a sphagnum moss at the base of the air plants against the background. Everything has worked out as planned.......(knock on wood), misting, soon to be upgraded to an AC pump, fogger does its fogging, fan exhaust and imput doing it's job and the lighting, low light and the power compacts shining it ever loving light on down. A few pics of it barren followed by a planted tank. You'll notice an African violet that was a gift I planted, you can't miss it along with a few bromeliads, a pothos, variegated ivy and a whole bunch of other neat stuff. Waterfall worked out ok and the filtered canister keeping up with cleaning the pooled area. I'll watch how the plants will take to its new environment. Next on the list.......timers which I'll research in the next couple of days. Enjoy  and I hope this build has been of value and gives you ideas to chew on and stir the imagination for your next vivarium you have plans to work on.

No plants here yet









Needs some green here too









A few days later in low light









Turn on the power compact lights









Waterfall









Right side of tank









Left side of tank









Fog

















Works under the tank









Above the tank









Afican Violet


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

That viv looks FANTASTIC! I love it. Great job!


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

any updates on this tank?


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

I just finished reading the entire construction and it was great. You did the right thing buy not stopping. You have def given me a few ideas. Your last post is over a year and a half old, can we see some updated pice?
Again, "Hats off to you" Great Job!

BTW-I had the same question about the drill bit. Where did you get it from? I will def be using the bulk head and canister filter.


----------

